# Odd PC7424 Issue



## Nobbie (Apr 8, 2008)

My old PC 7424 has done something weird.

Since day 1, some 5 or so years ago, speed 1 has been very slow(jiggly), 6 fast enough.
I'd generally spread on speed 4 and then run up to 6 to cut until broken down/finish.

Last week, after correcting my BMW in lockdown, it didn't start up the next morning to apply Back Light and Jet Seal. It was completely power dead.

I checked the fuses and the garage ring had tripped, so checked the 110v transformer and everything looked ok. Then i took the 110V plug off the PC and found the live wire lose in the plug.
I remade all connections on plug and checked connections at the head end of the unit too.
Everything looks great now.(should’ve checked the brushes while i was there, but didn't)

Now it turns on and spins fine, but it seems to be a lot faster, and is a little noisier because it's running faster.
The speed wheel still works, so 1 is slower than 6, but each stage all just seems faster. I've double checked that i've not disturbed anything at the head end for the speed controller, double checked the writing again in the other bits too.

It's still sounding "normal", i.e. not like a bag of nails, but it's caused me to question myself.

Has my PC always had a lose wire and been slower on each stage, and now I’ve fixed it, it’s "normal".
Or is it about to take off and explode?

I've tried to look at videos on the PC7424, but it's pretty old now and the focus isn't really on the rpms at stage 1-6. I've also tried to check the rpm values per speed, but as it's a DA it's not as easy as counting the black mark.

It's an odd one, but does anyone have any ideas?

I was tempted just to buy a DAS6-Pro in the Group Buy, but they're sold out and i still have some loyalty to this old girl.

Thanks


----------



## Nobbie (Apr 8, 2008)

Or had my transformer had a moment of madness as is no longer giving 110v and is giving more, causing the motor to race?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Did you notice the 110V plug on the end of the polisher getting warm or even hot previously?

I would suspect the the loose connection wasn’t allowing the machine to draw the current it needed, resulting in a sub-standard operation. Now that this connection has been restored the machine is operating as it should.

Alan W


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

I had the same issue at the head end of the unit . It was the black wire on mine


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Think i'll check mine after work tonight. It does sometimes get warm or even hot towards the rear of the machine. 

Must admit have been considering upgrading to something newer, but the choices and versions seem endless. 

I have just purchased a couple of Rupes Yellow Pads though so looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

We should do a poll who still uses their PC:thumb:


----------



## Nobbie (Apr 8, 2008)

So far, so good. Finished the other black light al be it faster.
Also did the X5 with SSR and black light. Make my life so much easier with a faster polisher...


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

H-M3 said:


> We should do a poll who still uses their PC:thumb:


I do :wave:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

yep even though I have a flex 3401.


----------

